# geophagus jurupari in a 30 gallon



## dj_clasik (Oct 1, 2009)

i have a lot of new world cichlids outgrowing my 55 gallon tank and im replacing them with malawi cichlids, but i do not want 2 get rid of my geophagus, it is about 4 inches right now, can i put in in my 30 gallon tank by itself? if not how long can it stay in there until i can get a bigger tank.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

... you know they get 12" right? Will be fine for a while, they grow slow, but they require 75g minimum, and thats even pushing it a lot... as they like groups.

should be fine for a while though.


----------



## dj_clasik (Oct 1, 2009)

ok thnx :thumb:


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

The only _Satanoperca _species that reaches 12 inches is _daemon_ in the _acuticeps _group (lateral spots), and it is rare even then. From the _S. jurupari _group max size is 10 inches (25cm), with _S. leucosticta _(the most common) topping out at 8 inches. Also, according to Thomas Weidner in South American Eartheaters, because the supposed "range" of some of these species is so large, there are "populations" within them that stay smaller, some as small as 6 inches (15cm) max. Weidner did not name specific populations.

A 30 gallon tank is still way too small, I just didn't see the need for exaggeration. And they aren't slow growers if you keep them around 84 F., but they do require a lot of food.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Chromedome52 said:


> The only _Satanoperca _species that reaches 12 inches is _daemon_ in the _acuticeps _group (lateral spots), and it is rare even then. From the _S. jurupari _group max size is 10 inches (25cm), with _S. leucosticta _(the most common) topping out at 8 inches. Also, according to Thomas Weidner in South American Eartheaters, because the supposed "range" of some of these species is so large, there are "populations" within them that stay smaller, some as small as 6 inches (15cm) max. Weidner did not name specific populations.
> 
> A 30 gallon tank is still way too small, I just didn't see the need for exaggeration. And they aren't slow growers if you keep them around 84 F., but they do require a lot of food.


Yep yep


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

I've seen true jurupari measured 12", but don't have a picture as it was in a LFS, and I will take what I see with my own eyes over your word.

and, compared to my usuals (Midas, Flowerhorns, Vieja, etc.) they grow slooooooow.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

It's fine in a 30g temporarily... but will need a bigger tank in the not too distant future.

I've found jurupari-types (leucosticta, etc.) do best with company. Lone fish aren't happy...

Of course there are exceptions...


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Gage, it is very difficult to estimate the size of a fish. Most people are over by a considerable amount, it's amazing how much the fish shrinks in the presence of a ruler or tape measure! :fish:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Chromedome52 said:


> Gage, it is very difficult to estimate the size of a fish. Most people are over by a considerable amount, it's amazing how much the fish shrinks in the presence of a ruler or tape measure! :fish:


Very true, unless you keep records like i do and measure each fish when it gets moved, brought in or rehomed


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Holding up a dollar bill helps, US bills are 6" long. Makes estimating much easier.

Also remember some fish get larger in tanks than in nature (oscars come to mind) and some stay smaller than in nature (emperors).

I have seen many measured 10" SL _Satanoperca leucosticta_ btw ... just saying.


----------

